# Wie MANIFEST.MF mit classpath aus Eclipse exportieren



## Lorke (16. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

Beim Exportieren eines -jar aus eclipse kann ich unter 'JAR Manifest Spec' wählen dass eine neue Manifest.mf erzeugt (u. im workspace gespeichert) wird.
Ich bekomm's aber nicht hin, den classpath in diese Manifest-Datei schreiben zu lassen. Geht das nur händisch (und ab dann 'use existing manifest' verwenden)? Oder hab' ich die Einstellung übersehen?


----------



## Exdroid (17. Dez 2015)

Guckst du hier:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4432440/building-classpath-variable-in-manifest-file-with-eclipse



*Eclipse > File > Export > Java > Runnable JAR File > "Copy required libraries into a sub-folder next to the generated JAR"*.


----------



## Lorke (17. Dez 2015)

Danke, das ist schonmal ein Anfang.
Allerdings werden alle Bibliotheken zusammen in ein neues Verzeichnis kopiert.

Lieber wäre mir, die im workspace bestehende Directory-Struktur würde beibehalten, so wie sie nach Verwendung  von 'Configure BuildPath' in der Datei .classpath abgelegt wird.


----------



## Exdroid (17. Dez 2015)

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das überhaupt geht...


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Dez 2015)

@Exdroid Geht es nicht noch größer ??? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Joose (17. Dez 2015)

@VfL_Freak wir haben den User schon darauf hingewiesen das Bild in seiner Signatur anzupassen (ein kleineres wählen). Sollte er dem nicht nachkommen werden wir es entfernen. Wir wollen den User aber selbst die Möglichkeit geben es zu ändern.


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Dez 2015)

Moin Joose,
ah, Danke 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lorke (18. Dez 2015)

Exdroid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht so sicher ob das überhaupt geht


Im release exakt die gleiche Struktur zu verwenden wie im workspace halte ich für ziemlich naheliegend. Änderungen/Ergänzungen im BuildPath dafür von Hand in der Manifest.mf nachzupflegen finde ich fehleranfällig (und lästig . Hatte auf 'ne elegantere Lösung gehofft...

Gruß J.


----------

